
MathBox 2: PowerPoint Must Die - antimuon
http://acko.net/blog/mathbox2/
======
robinhoodexe
I'll be honest and admit, that I didn't understand most of the stuff, but damn
that website is gorgeous.

~~~
ionforce
Gold star for honesty.

------
emehrkay
His How to Fold a Julia Fractal ([http://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-julia-
fractal/](http://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-julia-fractal/)) is an example of
someone who understands how to teach a topic, teaching a topic. And to his
point, the visual and interactive pieces definitely help with regard to
learning. I believe that textbooks, based on html/epub, with this type of
interactions would help with education.

------
kriro
Pretty amazing and some fun writing, too. Got a good chuckle out of this
heading (part 2)

"I-Can't-Believe-It's-Not-React"

:D

------
fieryeagle
Mind-blowing stuff. Imagine if he folds this into Prezi...

~~~
SixSigma
We're told at Uni :

"You can use Presi if you like, but you'd better be ready for having no
internet"

~~~
fieryeagle
Tell them about the wonders of tethered phones or _whispering quietly_
Internet dongles.

~~~
SixSigma
That's not going to work on the University computers attached to the
projectors.

In addition, relying on a mobile phone connection is even more risky.

------
anc84
A silly title for a great article about presentation of Math visualisations.

------
lectrick
I scrolled past the top. I got "Achievement Unlocked: DAT PARALLAX" and got to
rotate the figure in 3D.

A++++ would browse to again LOL

~~~
Rexxar
There are apparently seven other achievements (there are 8 place for badges in
the "parameter" menu).

I have "Dat parallax" and "There is no spoon".

------
landongn
it feels a little silly to say this out loud, but I'm convinced that what
Steven Wittens is doing on the web is some of the most advanced and incredible
stuff I've seen since the original chrome experiments came out. Every time I
read something on acko.net I am flush with both envy and wonder at how someone
can command a browser with that kind of deftness.

------
bsenftner
I can't believe Steven Wittens istn't techo-famous, on geek talk shows and
guest star on Dr. Who or something.

------
est
Warning: Too many active WebGL contexts. Oldest context will be lost.

Safari 8.0.5 on my 13' r-mbp

~~~
jacobolus
Note: that’s a joke, it’s a static image. [http://acko.net/files/mathbox2/too-
many-webgls.png](http://acko.net/files/mathbox2/too-many-webgls.png)

------
ksk
The irony of someone interested in the demoscene pushing CPU-cycle wasting
technologies like WebGL and JS..

~~~
irascible
Vs writing windows only binaries that will only bee seen by people browsing
pouet.net and some Finnish lan-partiers?

~~~
ksk
Huh?

------
danmaz74
Not a quick read, but very interesting and with impressive live demos.

EDIT: I really wanted to give a star to the source code, but it's not on
github - it's on gitgud [1]. Honestly, for your private projects, use whatever
you want, but if you have an open source one and you want discoverability and
stars, use github.

[1] [https://gitgud.io/unconed/mathbox](https://gitgud.io/unconed/mathbox)

~~~
anon4
I'm not sure your dislike of hosting the code on gitgud is bona fide a desire
to have the project on the most popular platform; rather it might be a
political move to discredit an alternative because it uses gamergate-inspired
artwork on its front page.

~~~
pjc50
Ah, now that's informative - I had no idea that gitgud existed as a protest
against github removing sexist content.

